# Custom WOLF



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

a real sweet trade with bunny buster.....I am totally satisfied.....

































this one is a white oak with a spalded maple palmswell

if you need a fine tuned machine I recommend BunnyBuster....

Thanks Tom!!!!


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nice! I'm excited about our trade! Hope you like what I make you at least a little bit as much as you like a bunnybuster!


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I am sure I will Marnix!

Dennis


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A nice trade, looks good your new one, happy shooting !!


----------

